# LUNAR ECLIPSE TONIGHT



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 21, 2010)

Get your butt out there and watch this. Now. 



> The luster will be a bit "off" on Dec. 21st, the first day of northern winter, when the full Moon passes almost dead-center through Earth's shadow. For 72 minutes of eerie totality, an amber light will play across the snows of North America, throwing landscapes into an unusual state of ruddy shadow.
> 
> The eclipse begins on Tuesday morning, Dec. 21st, at 1:33 am EST (Monday, Dec. 20th, at 10:33 pm PST). At that time, Earth's shadow will appear as a dark-red bite at the edge of the lunar disk. It takes about an hour for the "bite" to expand and swallow the entire Moon. Totality commences at 02:41 am EST (11:41 pm PST) and lasts for 72 minutes.
> 
> If you're planning to dash out for only one quick look -* it is December, after all -* choose this moment: 03:17 am EST (17 minutes past midnight PST). That's when the Moon will be in deepest shadow, displaying the most fantastic shades of coppery red.



Linky link


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 21, 2010)

Why hello there, clouds.

More excitingly, there's a near-total (well, 75%) solar eclipse on the 4th of January!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 21, 2010)

I wanted to watch this.
Instead there was a snowstorm.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 21, 2010)

Sadly, I live in US of the A, so I'll just satisfy myself with a little lunar eclipse.

But there's a meteor shower on Jan. 4th-ish! That I can actually see!


----------



## ZimD (Dec 21, 2010)

I didn't see it, it was too cloudy, but standing outside in the cold and the complete silence was a uniquely rewarding experience itself.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 21, 2010)

Clouuuuuds

Nooooooooooo

D:

Oh well. It lasts for about an hour, so as long as I don't freeze...


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw it, but it doesn't look all that impressive, at least from here - it's just a little brown. Oh, well.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 21, 2010)

I SEE IT I SEE IT I SEE IT

And then it started raining. 

Ah well.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 21, 2010)

I SEE IT

no I don't because southern hemisphere and it's daytime. :C


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 21, 2010)

lol uv at first I was like "wait wtf its not daytime", then I remembered that Perth is three hours behind Victoria. Silly time zones!

It's too cloudy, so I can't see anything. (If the moon is even eclipsing right now. XD) I don't think I've seen a lunar eclipse before either~


----------



## Superbird (Dec 21, 2010)

I was asleep at that time. WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME ABOUT THIS ;_;


----------



## Cloudsong (Dec 22, 2010)

I sleepeded through it D:!!! Maybe there's a video of it on youtube...? ;-;


----------



## Mai (Dec 22, 2010)

It was cloudy....

D:

I saw a little bit at when it was not full, but then I looked when it was best and it was too cloudy and small, if what I saw was even it...


----------



## blazheirio889 (Dec 22, 2010)

I was going to go see it but the rest of my family was asleep and I didn't want to wake them up. Opening the door makes a series of loud beeps. ._. Additionally the windows that face the moon happen to be in my brother's and parents' rooms. How unfortunate.

I saw a photo of the eclipse, though, and it looked pretty impressive.


----------

